# Indoor Smoking Options



## thelion85 (Dec 27, 2012)

I know I open myself to ridicule and scorn by even broaching the subject, but my current housing situation makes having an outdoor smoker impossible, so I want to investigate my indoor possibilities. I've started curing bacon, and would like to do better than just roasting in the oven.  Do those stovetop smokers work? Any recommendations on brands if so?

I've also read about using wood chips during roasting in the oven - either in the bottom of a roasting pan, or in water.  Does anyone have experience with that method? 

I'm open to any suggestions (minus liquid smoke) on adding some smokiness to my bacon that doesn't require moving.  

Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 27, 2012)

Here ya go!!

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00004SZ9D/ref=nosim/ruhlmancom


----------



## donr (Jan 3, 2013)

Search the web for "pressure Smoker".  I have not used one or had anything out of one.  

I would not try any of these methods without a Carbon Monoxide Detector handy.  You will essentially be burning wood inside an enclosed area and proper precautions must be taken.

Can you open a window?  You may be able to fashion a cardboard box cold smoker that sits on the window sill, draws air from inside & exhausts outside the window.  Cardboard & duct tape can work magic.  This would allow you to cold smoke whatever the Oakland weather will permit.  You would need a smoke generator of some sort.  I use one of Todd's A-Mazn products.  Other people have good luck with homemade soldering Iron/soup can generators.

What fuel powers your oven?  How good is your vent hood?  

I don't think an electric oven will have enough airflow to keep an Amazen smoker lit.  A ball of wood chips in aluminum foil (with holes poked in it) between, not touching, two coils of the heating element will smoke nicely.  This has been used in many vertical electric smokers, including mine.

Gas ovens will be low on oxygen as well.  With the intermittent running of the burner an amazen pellet smoker may stay lit, I don't know.  Todd's Amazen tube smoker is designed to run in low oxygen environments like pellet grills and people have had luck in propane smokers as well.  This may work too.  

Just my ideas.

Don


----------



## sipp (Jan 3, 2013)

I have one of the cameron stovetop smokers.
 It is a hot smoker for the most part.
Even on the lowest setting that my gas stove has it cooks fast.
The thing has its place but I dont think that bacon is its place.
If you have a patio or something I would do the cardboard box/amnps smoker at night and ask for forgiveness if you get caught , but I bet you wouldnt.


----------

